# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  الفرق بين صيغ الصور jpeg - png - gif

## khozam

البعض يحتار في إختيار الصيغة المناسبة والأفضل لحفظ الصور والتصاميم ، وايضاً من التسأولات الكثيرة في مواضيع دروس الفوتوشوب طريقة حفظ التصميم المتحرك ، ومن أهم النقاط التالية التساؤلية :

1- الفرق بين صيغة حفظ التصميم ومميزات كل نوع ؟
2- الصيغة المناسبة لعمل تصميم متحرك ؟
3- إختيار الامتداد المناسب لحفظ التصميم ؟

سنتناول ثلاثة امتدادات من اهم امتدادت حفظ الصور ، وهي : jpeg - png - gif ، بالاجوبة السابقة :

Gif ، وهي مختصر Graphic Interchange Format أي " صيغة التبادل التخطيطية " وتم تطويرها من قبل CompuServe في الثمانينات .
من مميزاتها : تدعم التصاميم المتحركة ، وتدعم الشفافية ( أي حفظ الصور بخلفية شفافة من غير خلفية ( بيضاء) ، وتستوعب 256 لونًا ، وتفيد مصممين المواقع والكتب الإلكترونية .
من عيوبها : لاتدعم أكثر من 256 لون ، فلهذا السبب لن تكون مناسبة للصور التي لها تدرجات الوان كثيرة .

JPEG ، وهي مختصر Joint Photographic Experts Group ، صنعها وطورها مجموعة خبراء محترفين في مطلع التسعينات ، وحرصوا على إنتاج صيغة للصور تحوي أكثرمن مليون لون ، وفي نفس الوقت تكون ذات حجم منخفض ، فكانت صيغة JPEG هي الوليدة لهذا الصنع ، وهي مناسبة للصور (الفوتغرافية ، والصور المأخوذة من الماسح الضوئي (السكانر) ، والصور والتصاميم التي تحتوى على تدرجات لونية كثيرة) .
مميزاتها : تدعم 16 مليونًا لون كحد أقصى ، واقل في الحجم للصور كثيرة الألوان .
عيوبها : لاتدعم التصاميم المتحركة ، ولا تدعم الشفافية (حفظ الصور والتصاميم من غير خلفية بيضاء) ، وظهور العكر (التشويش) عند تقليل جودة الصور ، فيجب مراعاة إختيار درجة الجودة (Quality) بعناية .

3- ، وهي مختصر Portable Network Graphic ، وتم تطويرها في أواخر التسعينات ، وجمعت بين مميزات الصيغتين السابقتين JPEG و Gif من حيث قدرتها الفائقة على الشفافية ، وجودتها العالية جداً ، والتي تصل إلى أكثر من مليون لون ، و هي على نوعين :
النوع الأول ، يحتوي على 8 بت ( 8 bit ) ، وصمم خصصياً لإحتوائه على خيارات متقدمة في جانب الشفافية .
النوع الثاني ، 24 بت ( 24 bit ) ، وهو يعرض أكثر من مليون لون كما في صيغة JPEG ، ولكن بأحجام أكبر .
وعيبها اليتيم هو عدم دعم الحركة داخل الصور .

منقول

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

الحبيبب  

يعطيك العافية  

طرح مميز  ورائع  

ما ننحرم جديدك  

دمت بخير

----------

